# WOO HOO...new track section....



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hankster, thanks for adding this new section. This section will be very handy for those of us planning our layouts..... :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

excellent!! I sure could use any advices on tracks!!

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for this section.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Happy Happy Joy Joy! :hat:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Outstanding...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Great Idea!

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ditto! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Excellent! I must say, this place gets better and better. Thanks Hankster!

It might be some work but it would be cool if all of those power supply and controller posts were moved over to this page. I'm not out to make more work for Hankster, but I would do it if I could.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> Excellent! I must say, this place gets better and better. Thanks Hankster!
> 
> It might be some work but it would be cool if all of those power supply and controller posts were moved over to this page. I'm not out to make more work for Hankster, but I would do it if I could.



I agree man....it might make things a bit easier if those posts were in this section.... :thumbsup:


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

this is great- glad you thought of it and thanks to whomever came up with the idea


----------

